# Health news 3rd June 2011



## Northerner (Jun 3, 2011)

*Outbreak is new form of E. coli*
The E. coli outbreak in Germany is a new form of the bacterium, researchers and public health experts believe. It can cause the deadly complication - haemolytic-uraemic syndrome (HUS) - affecting the blood and kidneys. More than 1,500 people have been infected and 18 have died: 17 in Germany and one in Sweden.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13626499 

*New strain of MRSA superbug found in cows*

A new strain of the MRSA "superbug" has been found in British cows and is believed to be infecting humans. Environmental campaigners say the new strain has emerged because of the over-use of antibiotics by dairy farmers.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13632369

*Hopes raised of blocking return of leukaemia*

Scientists are working on a way to stop one of the most aggressive forms of acute leukaemia returning after a patient has received treatment. Recurrence of the blood cancer caused by rogue leukaemic stem cells is a major problem for doctors.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13618123


----------

